

Woman behind Pakistan’s first hackathon, Sabeen Mahmud, shot dead - jsstylos
http://boingboing.net/2015/04/24/woman-behind-pakistans-firs.html

======
kelukelugames
BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. How do we go from a female Prime minister to this shit?

~~~
droidist2
I know. A couple of idiots can ruin it for everyone.

------
quizotic
Oh, that's so sad!

------
morpheous
Lost for words. May she RIP.

